# Mumford Blackthorn's Nursery School of the Damned '08



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey guys! I'm finally starting to recooperate from Halloween. Got up at 7am that day, worked till 5:30 (by myself-- thanks to the Brother for flaking!) and then closed up shop at 12. I couldn't feel my legs after about 6....

All for a rousing number of 20 ToT's...

Here's a teaser, the rest can be seen on my flickr.

















"I can ride my bike with no noggin' on.
No noggin on
No noggin on!"

Halloween 2008- Mumford Blackthorn's Nursery School of the Damned - a set on Flickr


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That must be the flakin' brother on the bike


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Love it! Sooo twisted. Damned shame you had so few people come by to see it.

Love the little Basso goblin! Bill would approve, great job on the lil guy. I think a whole haunt of his stuff would be awesome. Disturbing to say the least lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

DLC..you are a sick puppy.. great job
I like your table legs haha
The doll wall is cool
nice pumpkins too
Your doll house looked cool at night
Are those teeth on the flowers?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Love all the pics of the candles.


----------



## javamike9 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the red guy - creepy!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

FINALLY! I've been waiting to see these pics! Your sign in the window is beautiful! And the doll house turned out great too.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

20 ToT's?! Damn, I'm sorry you had a low turn out, but your display was great! After reading a lot of postings after Halloween, it seems that the majority of Haunters had low turn outs compared to last year. Is your haunt brightly lit? I know that if you don't have a following of ToT's that come to your house every year to see your display,lighting plays a huge roll in attracting ToT's and people in general. My haunt stood out like a sore thumb this year due to all the extra lighting I added, which as people came by, they mentioned is what drew them from so far away. Just a thought. Don't let the low number of ToT's get you down,keep your chin up and keep haunting. = )


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey guys! Thanks for the compliments.

Believe it or not the ToT numbers were up this year. Last year I had TWO, so you know it really doesn't bother me. I'm pretty nearly the only one on my street who puts anything besides a pumpkin out-- if that, so I'm used to it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow..you must love it to do so much work for 20 ToTs...especially when only 2 showed up before.

I love it all....you are really twisted..but in a good way!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I love it too much I think, though I like to tell myself I do it to remind the neighbors why they shouldn't ask me to babysit. Every year I say it's the last year, but it never is... unless maybe I finally move. And if I did my Mom would probably make me come back and set it up all over again. 
We do have some neighbors that'll come by and hang out. We don't throw a Christmas party, but we throw one hell of an informal Halloween get together.


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Great haunt! I love your corpsed and mummyfied skellys. Pity you had such a small turnout but I feel your pain. I had that amount as well!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, you haunt turned out great, I knew it would!! I havent been on here in a while an I had to come see if you had the pics up yet. You had a great theme, and it turned out amazing! It was one of my favorite haunts of 08.
Great job!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great haunt. Unique. Sick. I love it. My numbers have been going up each year as word gets around about my yard. Went from about 95 8 years ago to about 300-350 this year. And i live in the very back of a smallish subdivision that gets NO traffic. So keep it up. If you build it , they will come.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They're such well behaved little corpses.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hahaha, so my brother-- how many months after the fact?-- told me yesterday he finally got the wiper motor and chair hooked up for ole Mumford. *kill*

Well, at least he's one up for this year. Here's hoping it still works come October.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Tri-cycle is great! lol


----------

